# American Flyer 787 Log Loader



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Am attempting to reassemble a 787 Log Loader that was included with other AF items. It is missing the log hook and man (items 2 and 3 in the attached photo) and the geared vertical shaft descending from the gear housing (item 13 in the photo) to the cam (item 20 in the photo) is broken just above the "U" shaped bend in the shaft. 

The break in the shaft is not clean and the "U" is distorted. I have toyed with the idea of reshaping the "U" and rejoining the broken ends. Before doing so, I would like to confirm that the shaft above and below the "U" are supposed to be in a straight line. Without reshaping the "U", they are not. 

The log hook and man are available from several sources but I have not located a source for the shaft. Do you know of one? 


Thank you, swede


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

I have the M.T.H. re-make of the log loader. It looks the same as the original so it should be the same. The shaft on mine continues straight up after the U into the motor housing. I would call it more of a lazy curve out and back vs. a hard U shape. Hope this helps.


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Thank you for responding, Cramden. 

Knowing the shaft is straight except for the "U" is very helpful. Getting the two pieces adhered securely and true is another story.

I was not aware of the MTH and Lionel association with this product until doing some digging after reading your response.

swede


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

It's hard to imagine what could have possibly happened for that rod to break. It's a pretty strong metal rod that interacts with less "beefy" components.


----------



## rrswede (Jan 6, 2012)

Cramden, the loader had been badly abused in the past and was totally disassembled. The gear at the top of the shaft had been removed, the top assembly had been removed from the base, the rivets holding the cab carriage to the top assembly were gone, the carriage was badly distorted and separate from the top assembly and the car lift lever was distorted, also. I don't think the shaft failed from torsion. The failure looks to be the result of flexing. 

swede


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow, best of luck getting it back to operating condition. I sometimes wonder if the effort spent is worth it vs. finding another one.


----------

